# Good running partner breed suggestions?



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*cough* Whippet *cough*

My foster, Ramona, is a lab/whippet and she would be ideal as a running partner. She can go FOREVER!!!! 

California Labrador, Retrievers & More Rescue 858.366.9103

And she is "smallish" at only 30ish pounds.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you need to let her know that if she goes the puppy route, then she has to really wait a couple years before going running with her dog. 

She can adopt an adult dog from a purebred rescue - if she's looking for a purebred. 

Me personally - I'd love to get a greyhound - except we do not have a fenced yard and it's absolutely necessary with this breed. They are probably the most ideal breed for somebody who wants a running companion, but also wants a couch buddy in the house.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's an article from Runners World that discusses different breeds for running and distances.

Top Running Dogs | Runner's World


----------



## Saints girl (Jan 7, 2014)

A Vizsla for sure! They love, love, love to run and have lots of energy to do so. I had one. They are great dogs, but they definitely needs lots of exercise everyday.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

My cousin runs 3 - 4 times a week with her German Shorthair. They run between 2 - 5 miles each time. Kina is also a well trained bird hunting dog and can hunt for hours, but she has built up to that endurance. She just turned 4, so she's had a few years of working up to this point.


----------



## Saints girl (Jan 7, 2014)

Also, the Vizslas are medium size dogs. Mine was only about 40 pounds and not that tall. They look bigger in pictures than in real life. Females (average 40-45 pounds) tend to be smaller than the males (average 55-60 pounds). They are also easily trainable IF you work with them. They are very smart and focused in training. They do have a high prey drive though. They are also known as the Velcro Vizslas because they love to be with their people. I can't say enough good things about them. However, it takes the right family to own one since they are high prey drive and high energy dogs.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here's an article from Runners World that discusses different breeds for running and distances.
> 
> Top Running Dogs | Runner's World


That is a FANTASTIC link! Thanks so much for sharing it!!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She knows she couldn't run with a puppy. I explained that you have to wait until their joints are finished growing. She shared that article with me before! I would be really happy if she adopted and she might, purebred or not if she found the right dog. She's a very heavy runner. 7-8 miles at a 7 minute mile pace is her light training day so I though a greyhound might not have the stamina for her type of running. I was a little curious about rhodesian ridgebacks as well. I've met a few and they seem like they have a great temperment.


----------



## Saints girl (Jan 7, 2014)

Rhodesian Ridgebacks are great running dogs too. They are large dogs though. They get up to 80 or so pounds.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I think a whippet may be a good fit or maybe a greyhound.

If she is looking to rescue she will need to be sure that the dog is sound for running. Here is a good article on soundness in dogs. What is a “sound” dog? | Ruffly Speaking


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Make sure you encourage training classes  while high energy dogs are great for running they're also great for tearing through a house if not trained properly lol! But usually running in itself is good bonding. Rescues will also be able to tell her about a dog's leash manners and sometimes have them somewhat pre-trained 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

A friend runs 6+ miles with his Doberman. They are hard workers. Short hair helps with the heat I think. I know Ben (GR) overheats pretty easily.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Saints girl said:


> A Vizsla for sure! They love, love, love to run and have lots of energy to do so. I had one. They are great dogs, but they definitely needs lots of exercise everyday.


This is my recommendation as well, my sister-in-law has one, great dog but very high energy.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

I thought of Viszlas right away too, when I saw this thread. Great dogs, and they do need - and love - tons of exercise.


----------



## Heather C. (Sep 25, 2013)

My suggestion is to get a dog who was bred to run with horses in the hunt or run cattle. Those dogs can go forever. Harrier, foxhound, heeler, border collie, etc. Also, our GSP mix had tons of energy and I ran with him.

Heather


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I will definitely be suggesting a vizsla as first choice. I think I'll start researching good vizsla breeders in case we can't find a sound young dog for her to adopt. She just found out she'll be working in San Antonio for the next year  I hope she'll be able to adopt a dog. I think it would be great for her to have the responsibility and also I worry about her living alone again. I don't think she'll know anyone where she's moving. I believe vizslas should have some protective instincts as well.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That is a wonderful article about judging the soundness of dogs. Thank you! I kind of want to post pictures of Archer for people to judge him now. It's hard when it's you own.


----------

